# Anubias 'Coffefolia' growing requirements??......



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

....Anybody know of the growing requirements for this plant? High or low light? Fertilizing? I bought one a couple weeks ago from the LFS, and now one of the leaves has turned yellow, and getting holes in it. The new growth however is fine. Is this too much light? nutrient deficiency? 
Thanks in advance!!
Missy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is an easy plant. I have grown it successfully in a high light tank, with very little CO2 or fertilizing, and I now have it growing very well in a high light tank with good CO2 and EI fertilizing. All that changes is the growth rate and the tendency to get BBA. I got my latest one at a LFS and it was a bit ragged, so I trimmed off the bad leaves. After a month in the tank, it got some BBA on it, so I trimmed off most of the leaves and soaked it in strong Excel water. It survived all of that very well.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Ha ha, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong then...I have a well lit tank, fertilizing PPS with CO2 injection. What would cause the formation of holes in the leaves?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe it was grown emersed and is converting to submersed form? The older leaves would probably die off, but the new leaves should be fine, just trim off the older ones.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I read somewhere that anubias are very sensitive to micronutrients??? The leaves are supposed to get yellow and fall apart when they don't get the micros they need. Dan


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I purchased one from a hobbyist about a year ago and since January it has bloomed 3 times- this past week the 3rd bloom. It is in a 20 high, roots have attached to the substrate, I found once the height of the plant did reach the top of the water it began blooming. My water is alkaline, ph 7.4 I have two 20 watt strip lights on the tank- it does get 2 hours of afternoon sun- I fertilize 3 times a week water changes at least every 10 days. 
wilma


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Missy,

Anubias are nearly always grown emersed at the nursery. It's not unusual for new plants to lose old leaves like you're describing. The plant's just removing what it can from the old leaves before dropping them. However, it sounds like this is happening quickly and you may want to watch your new growth carefully for signs of nutrient deficiency over the next month. I've found my Anubias respond well to slightly higher than average Fe and trace supplimentation. 


Regards,
Phil


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

I used to have high lighting 260W fixture over my 55g tank and without fertilization all of my anubias and Java fern died, so nutrient deficiency will definitely kill them.


----------

